
Vscode IntelliCode: AI-Assisted Productivity for Python, JavaScript, Java - nwrk
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=VisualStudioExptTeam.vscodeintellicode
======
mark_l_watson
That looks great. I never thought I would find better IDEs than the IntelliJ,
PyCharm, RubyMine, etc. from Jetbrains, but: in the last year I find myself
usually using VSCode because it starts faster and is more responsive.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
I use it only for HTML/angularjs projects. Is it worth moving from intellij to
vscode for Java projects?

~~~
VoltairePunk
It's a very basic bare bones editor, whereas IntelliJ was basically built for
Java projects initially, so it has a well established logic, behavior, is
quite fast, lots of automation and tools. With vscode you'll have to download
plugins, write your own build and perhaps even run scripts. Depends on what
level of control you need.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Thats what I thought. Moved from eclipse to Idea and really love this IDE

------
firemelt
It's also support typescript

